# Gratitude project...



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

Fred and I have been trying to make the time to thank our pal, Joe the baker...For being cool and offering us ongoing permission to dig under his building...Even now that his renovations are near complete, he continues to offer us access! He's been very interested in the digging/hobby, so we suggested some type of display, and he loved the idea....I decided to do a 'story' about the dig, with Fred building a small bottle display to go with it, showing the finds we gifted to him...We figured we had better hurry, because Joe had put some of the bottles out in an open faced wooden crate, and people were already stealing them![]  Here's to a great guy,...Joe the baker.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

Penn Digger scored a bunch of antique frames from the historical society, and donated one for the project...(Thank you Tom!) I took it to work and cut a piece of glass for it,..then attempted to learn microsoft works, to find a format that suited this project....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

It didn't come out exactaly like I'd envisioned it, but close enough?.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

I tried to be brief, and still tell  the story,...acknowledging everyone and showing the "small" stuff, which everyone seems fascinated with....

 I'm hoping he'll be tickled with it, and Fred should have his part done soon, so Me, Tom, and Fred can present it to him as a Thank you, some Sunday morning when we stop in for the "El Cheapo" breakfast...[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't worry, he will like it! Good job.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you,..We're hoping so.[&:]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2011)

He is bound to be thrilled!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2011)

> sirjerr291
> New Member


 
 Sir SPAM...[8|][>:]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 24, 2011)

sirjerr291,


 GFY!  Get fruit to your's, no doesn't mean that.  Admins should block this spam better. 

 PD


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice job on the story and documentation. They are gonna love it.

 And what's with the spammers? Theres been a bunch of them lately. Usually  with a three phrase click on link at the bottom. Nuke 'em all Chuck.


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2011)

Great stuff by you, Tom, Lauren and Fred.....That won't go unnoticed I'm sure and should lead to other permissions as well. I'm a frame saver myself which I use for old Paterson photo's.....Jim


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 24, 2011)

See  Joe!----i said  people would like it[]----you did a great job on it.  Now!-i have to finish making the display[8D].


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

You can add me to the LIKE column too! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

BTW sorry about all the spam, we had a slew of new spammer members the last couple days.. I put a gag on all of them so far.. any time y'all see a new one just PM me.. we'll have a clean house if I can help it! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 24, 2011)

Those spammers are so stupid. It takes a human to post that stuff right? Why not just post "Nice bottle" along with their stupid link. Then we can't be sure. (Not that I should be giving them ideas).


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks great, Joe.  I can't believe people would steal bottles from the bakery.  That is horrible.  Maybe the display should have a lock on it, Fred.  It's a cool place to dig, but very confining and creepy.  I think he'll really like the whole display.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the 'group' nod of approval,...If you guys (and girls) like it, it should be well recieved by Joe,...and the general public too. I appreciate the comments and feedback.


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 24, 2011)

Excellent idea and it looks like an awesome well thought out display. You're the kind of diggers that give us all a respected name in our communities.  Seriously.   Way too cool!  Thanks to you and Joe the Baker.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I tried to be brief, and still tellÂ  the story,...acknowledging everyone and showing the "small" stuff, which everyone seems fascinated with....
> 
> I'm hoping he'll be tickled with it, and Fred should have his part done soon, so Me, Tom, and Fred can present it to him as a Thank you,Â some Sunday morning when we stop in for the "El Cheapo" breakfast...[]


 
*Great presentation piece, you guys!*

 Very nicely documented and done. He's gonna love it, I bet.

 Here's to the next "El Cheapo" breakfast, and continued digging beneath the bakery. Should be a great inclement weather destination...

 That was a most memorable dig and story. I'd love to see you all dig some new chapters...


----------



## T D (Oct 25, 2011)

A REALLY COOL idea!  I always love seeing Bradford, Pa. stuff- I used to work with a guy from Bradford back when I was in high school in the 70's and in the mid 80's.  He used to tell me great stories about minor league baseball in the area when he was a kid (in the 40's and 50's).  It ended up his sister and brother also moved south to this area.  Saw the Zippo Jeep Sunday night made by West Coast Customs...thanks for the story!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome job man!, looks like  something I would get into!  Great for promoting our favorite hobby and good karma can hurt no one!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 26, 2011)

Very interesting for sure. Great job.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks again everyone for all your remarks and support....Fred informed me last night that he's almost finished w/ the bottle display portion of this project, and we may give them to Joe the Baker on this coming Sunday Morning. Perhaps we'll take the camera along to see his reaction...Heck, maybe we'll even get to dig there again soon.[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice Joe.  I will donate a bottle or two if needed.

 PD


----------



## sandchip (Oct 27, 2011)

Joe, you're a class act.  Great job that adds so much character to his bakery.  Jam-up!


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really cool Joe, you did an awesome job with it.  I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2011)

Great!...Thank you Tom, Jimbo Tigue and everyone else that weighed in... We'll let all you know how he reacts tommorow...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

What a beautiful project and story [] You all did such a great job! I'm a little late in reading this and can't wait for the rest of the story ~ Too bad the local paper couldn't capture you giving him the Gratitude project ~ *BIG SMILE* star ~ *


----------

